# How do I bath a Beardie ???



## Elliots mummy (Aug 31, 2009)

Morning all,

Any suggestions on the best way to bath a beardie...my two are about 3 mths old and although one likes to be handled the other is a bit skittish....Is there a best time of day to do this ? i.e) after they have been fed etc ?
WIll they try and climb out of the water ? 
Any advice would be much appreciated...Ta


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Personally unless they are caked in poop I wouldnt bother!

Some like it, some dont, they dont need it


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Candles, relaxing music and a little bit of radox.....:whistling2:


----------



## Elliots mummy (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree...bit partial to Radox myself !!!

Thank you both for the advice....I do spray them occassionally and they like that so maybe i will wait for them to get a bit bigger before i attempt 
the bath thing....


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Seriously tho, i'd agree with Crow


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

put water in the bath. Luke warm like you would for a baby. Put Beardie in water. Let him swim round for a while. Watch him as he sh1ts everywhere while swimming. Great fun.













Be sure to leave no traces of beardie having been in bath for a poo or OH will crucify you. Most probably with the beardie poo.


----------



## 2dragmom (Sep 20, 2009)

we bath ours regularly , usually at night time after my son has had his bath , if they are abit unsure then holding there hand will make them feel a little more secure, (sounds odd i know) lol . if they dont like it then bathe them in the sink or a baby bath, tends not to be so scary for them 
but as scooby.ben said they do tend to poo in the bath lol so watch out for that as it can get messy lol


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> Candles, relaxing music and a little bit of radox.....:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Art_Gekko (Aug 9, 2009)

I bath my lizards in a small container with shallow sides so they can stay in it as long as they like and don't panic about getting out, as when I tried doing it in the bath the little ones panicked as the surface was too slippery.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

here at fire and ice

we spray our babys twice to three times a day

we bath babys once a week

adults get a bath well its more like a dip its only for about 10 mins
every other day

males dehydrate quicky when breeding as thay slow down on there food intake,, sex on the brain

females when breeding need a lot of water as eggs are mostly water

a bath can help when a dragon is sheding

i all so bath when there covered in poo or if thay need to poo

you can baththem in the sink,, the bath or a bowl

warm water like you would for a baby up to there belly 

hope this helps


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

woodrott said:


> here at fire and ice
> 
> we spray our babys twice to three times a day
> 
> ...


"Here at Fire and Ice" Do you work in america then?


I cant agree with you about your frequencies of bathing beardies. They just dont need them. In the wild they dont need it, so how come they do in captivity? Shedding is much better being left to come off alone, you can in fact hinder it by making it moist as they are not designed to shed like snakes and more tropical lizards.


----------



## Elliots mummy (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone, you all obviously speak from experience. I may try them tonight just to see how they get on. Whatever happens i can
see from your replies that it will be very interesting. Beardies are
obviously like babies, put them in the bath and it guarantees to ease
their tummies and help them poo...I'll let you know how they get on...
XXX:whistling2:


----------



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah Ive worked out that it helps them Poo... as i found out and now need a new ironing board cover.. she pooped as soon as i took her out the water. Little bugger. I put her on the ironing board to move the bowl as i didnt want to trip over it before anyone asks why or how was she on there lol


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Crownan said:


> "Here at Fire and Ice" Do you work in america then?
> 
> 
> I cant agree with you about your frequencies of bathing beardies. They just dont need them. In the wild they dont need it, so how come they do in captivity? Shedding is much better being left to come off alone, you can in fact hinder it by making it moist as they are not designed to shed like snakes and more tropical lizards.


hi there

im the uk rep for fire and ice as you probley know??? or my be you dont??

the dragons here are kept the same as the usa,,or as near as poss in fact terri sprays more than me

this info was for a new keeper of beardies,,as a new keeper of dragons dehydration can be a problem??? as thay play with temps in the viv . and the baby dragons can stop takeing food too,so a bath can help....

spraying babys two to three times a day is right
babys dehydrate very quicky

as said in the first post adults need alot of water when breeding in the wild thay breed and lay around the rains

a bath is good and recomended by our vet here in the uk and in the us
to help prevent impaction and to help against a build up of bacteria in the 
stomach[ the more thay poo the better]

a bath is good for sheding it can soften the skin that in places like the tail and toes can dry out and stop the blood flow, ending up with bits droping off...not good

as for dragons not needing that much water may be not???
in the wild thay spend all there life hunting food and water
in the wet season thay can be found around all the free standing water swimming and bug hunting,,,when theres water around you will find a dragon in it fact

if in the wild a dragon hunts for food and water, we give our pets the food why not water????

as long as a dragon can bask after a bath and dry out theres no problem
thay do it in the wild every day??? 

hope this helps


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, and in return I would also like you to take a look at this, in return 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/177301-your-bearded-dragon-its-habitat.html

8)


----------



## tashoir (Feb 12, 2009)

I bath my beardie once a week, he loves his baths. For about 10-15 minutes every week. I disagree with you crownan....I feel that Yoji's baths are important to him. Why let them get to the state when you have no choice to bathe? That seems to me like making extra work for yourself. Plus it's great for bonding with your beardie...I guess everyone has their own views on if you should or shouldn't, but personally I do. I guess it's up to personal preference,


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Thanks, and in return I would also like you to take a look at this, in return
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/177301-your-bearded-dragon-its-habitat.html
> 
> 8)


hi there yes ive seen this its good is'nt it tell people a lot

it tells you its hot in the day and cool at night as we try to do with our vivs

but what it fails to point out is in the wild the dragons burrow down into the damp sand/soil where dew will form on there skin .where upon thay lick it off so theres a good chance thay will get a drink in some way shape or form from the dew

theres no dew in a viv,,,well not in mine anyway

most of the inland reptiles get alot of there water this way

i think theres a lot of people that do bath and spray
and a lot that don't 

now i mite be wrong,,,, but i think andy that put up the post sprays his 
babys

well i dont think he would say i never spray or bath my dragons

all i can say is it works for me,

cheers mark


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Our 2 year old if you let him would stay in the bath all day he loves swimming around and hasnt done a poo in the bath yet.

The 22 wks old one is a little unsure still so i just place him on my hand and lower him into the bath leaving my hand underneath him until hes happy to swim off. But I always make sure my hand is kept in the bath for him to swim back onto if he wants.

We normally do this once or twice a week depending on what mood they are in or if they are shedding.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor beardies is all i can say......

All that pressure your putting on there little kidneys that they simply just aern't designed for .... its very sad :sad:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I used to bathe me beardies when they were not going to the loo. I just spray mine hun so they drink from the spray. although when they did have a small bath the loved a good splodge about they used to blow up like pancakes and this is just stressing them as you are looking at them from above so they do this in defence to make themselves look bigger.

Just spray your beardie hun unless they having toilet troubles.:2thumb:


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

I never used to physically bath mine just left fresh bowl of water in the viv and they used it if they wanted to. Once a day i used to just give them a light spraying.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

i bath mine 2 times a week because there little s**ts and they go to the toilet on the basking spot and sit in it!


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

2dragmom said:


> we bath ours regularly , usually at night time after my son has had his bath , *if they are abit unsure then holding there hand will make them feel a little more secure*, (sounds odd i know) lol . if they dont like it then bathe them in the sink or a baby bath, tends not to be so scary for them
> but as scooby.ben said they do tend to poo in the bath lol so watch out for that as it can get messy lol


Lol mine like to have their hands held too!! If I put them in the bath/sink on their own they normally try to climb out, but if I let them put my hands on mine they're quite happy to just sit in the warm water.



sundia said:


> i bath mine 2 times a week because there little s**ts and they go to the toilet on the basking spot and sit in it!


Mine too, they don't seem to care that they've got poo all over their stomachs lol


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

Trekky said:


> I never used to physically bath mine just left fresh bowl of water in the viv and they used it if they wanted to. Once a day i used to just give them a light spraying.


 
I attempted to bathe Melba, my female beardie in a dolls' baby bath (my daughter's toy) and it leapt out and done a bunk under the wardrobe... 

:whistling2:

Since then I found a daily light spray seems to suffice and she is much more content..

: victory:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Although this thread is a little old, I just wanted to comment. Wait until they are a little old. And make sure you put a rock or something in there, so they are not swimming the whole time. Make the water look warm and just up to their chest.
______________________________________________
Originally Posted by *hysteria_uk*  
_Candles, relaxing music and a little bit of radox.....:whistling2:_


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ours never gets sprayed and never gets bathed. He's in perfect health and has never had any trouble with shedding.


----------

